# Information for Debit card holder



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

I am sure that many of you saw the post i had with regard to being able to rent a car with a debit card.

When it was looking like i could not get a car I decided to give Rentauto a call. Up till now there site said that all cars where booked. When i called the office i had to leave a message on a machine as they where out of the office. When i did get through i was told that they did in fact have cars and with this i booked a car for the 7th of April and explained i would stay in a local Hotel and collect the car the next morning of the 8th of April. The lady said that she would pick me up at 9am the time i wanted from the Hotel and would i confirm that the Hotel was the Pedras Rubas. At 9.03am on the 8th of April she was at the Hotel and she had said waiting for me to take me to her office.

As we drove to the office she explained to me that Rentauto where closing the Office at Porto from the 30th of April. But that from the 1st of May she would be taking over from Rentauto. The office will remain the same also the cars and the Phone will all remain as before. There are cars up to the 30of April from here office for Rentauto. If you try the Rentauto site there are no cars available for hire. If you call 00351 229 448 686 and speak to Yvonne you should find that there are cars to be hired but only up to the 30th April. I know that you will be made very welcome and that means also holders of Debit cards. Yvonne speaks really great English.

Rentauto still operate from Faro and Lisbon this is only about the Porto office.

As soon as i have the name of there site i will post details so that members of the Forum who use a Debit card can hire a car from Porto airport.

Peter
_______


----------

